# Sole trader _ buy or lease next car?



## mark58 (11 May 2004)

I have started a business as a sole trader recently.

Will need to replace my car in the next year as I am now driving my five year old ex company car (redundancy).

Does anyone know if it would be worth my while financially leasing rather than buying the next set of wheels.

Thank you, m.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 May 2004)

As a general guide, you are better off buying your car. As a business, you need to be flexible. You may have a 5 year lease and need to change your car in three years. You end up taking out a new lease for 5 years. It's very difficult to break the leasing cycle.  Or your business may do very well, and you can afford to pay it off early. Or you remortgage your home and can borrow at 3% instead of the 10% charged by the leasing company.

Brendan


----------



## mark58 (13 May 2004)

*Re: Sole trader's car*

Brendan, thanks for your helpful reply.


----------



## Yoda (14 May 2004)

*Sole Trader's Car*

In a similar situation.....

Maybe I misinterpret this but, I'll ask a related question.... is there an advantage in buying the car through your business rather than personally... I expect you can use "before tax money" through the business, and then write off depresiaton, you have to weigh this against the BIK implecations.

Any thoughts ?

Yoda


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 May 2004)

*Re: Sole Trader's Car*

You have to simply do the calculations, but any time I have done the calculations, you are better off providing the car yourself and charging the company mileage which is around €1 per mile at present I think.

Brendan


----------



## Yoda (14 May 2004)

*Re: Sole Trader's Car*

Anyone got a nice spreadsheet I could use.....???

Thanks...


----------



## Car Driver (14 May 2004)

*Question*

Hmmm!  I thought claiming mileage rates were only available if you were signed up as a business rather than as a sole trader. I thought a sole trader made a claim for car use under "self assessment" rather than fixed mileage rates?

Would anyone be kind enough to elaborate?


----------

